# Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Obwohl die vergangene Woche noch ganz im Zeichen der Produktion unseres ab dem 29.1.2014 erhältlichen Geforce-Handbuchs unter Federführung von Raff und Marco stand, gab es auch wieder ein paar unterhaltsame Ereignisse in der Redaktion, die wir Ihnen in unserem beliebten visuellen Wochenrückblick präsentieren wollen. So stattete uns beispielsweise Roman "der8auer" Hartung erneut einen Besuch ab. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## xpSyk (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Raff, Mr. Downsampling.


----------



## buenzli2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also Bild 4.....ähmmmmm ihr seid schon leicht schwachsinnig, oder? Noch alle Finger dran? Und dann hier so 14 jährigen zeigen. *supi*


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



buenzli2 schrieb:


> Also Bild 4.....ähmmmmm ihr seid schon leicht schwachsinnig, oder? Noch alle Finger dran? Und dann hier so 14 jährigen zeigen. *supi*



Du suchst irgendwie immer das Haar in der Suppe, kann das sein? Natürlich sollte man mit dem Zeug so nicht hantieren aber die Bildunterschrift hast Du gelesen? Außerdem bezweifle ich stark, dass es so viele 14 jährige gibt die mit LN2 hantieren. Und wenn sollten sie sich der Gefahr bewusst sein. Ansonsten sollte man 14 jährigen am besten das komplette Internet verbieten. Da gibt's noch so viel mehr gefährliche Sachen zu sehen.


----------



## XD-User (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Die PCGH Woche wuhu

Bild 1: Ich denke Raff hatte verdammt Spaß mit der Karte, wenn sie denn lief 
Bild 2: Carsten ist seit neustem geprüfter Drahtverdrahter
Bild 3: "Oh... doch kein Kaffee" : (
Bild 5: Dieses mal hat sich die 3dfx Tasse aber in die Ecke verkrümmelt 
Bild 6: Ein leicht erhabener Blick vom Chef, sein Ei und keiner bekommt was ab.
Bild 9: Kühlt im Sommer sicherlich auch gut.


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Immer wieder lustig in der Redaktion  Bis zum nächsten Mal!




buenzli2 schrieb:


> Also Bild 4.....ähmmmmm ihr seid schon leicht schwachsinnig, oder? Noch alle Finger dran? Und dann hier so 14 jährigen zeigen. *supi*


 
Kältehandschuhe sind gefährlicher als keine zu verwenden. Durch den Leidenfrosteffekt perlt der Stickstoff von der Haut ab und du merkst davon überhaupt nichts. Hanschuhe können sich vollsaugen und dann hast du verloren. Ich mache das jetzt schon 7 Jahre und weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## Darknesss (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



keinnick schrieb:


> Außerdem bezweifle ich stark, dass es so viele 14 jährige gibt die mit LN2 hantieren.


Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass 14-Jährige so einfach an LN2 kommen.



XD-User schrieb:


> Bild 3: "Oh... doch kein Kaffee" : (


Tja, war wohl nix 



der8auer schrieb:


> Kältehandschuhe sind gefährlicher als keine zu verwenden...


Wäre es nicht ungefährlicher die Thermoskanne auf den Boden zu stellen und mittels Trichter zu befüllen?



stolle80 schrieb:


> *Genau Ihr solltet mal ...*


Größer geht es nicht mehr? Normale Schriftgröße hätte mMn auch locker ausgereicht.


----------



## stolle80 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

*Genau Ihr solltet mal nebenbei erwähnen das Stickstoff ein gefährlicher Stoff ist!*

*Nix für Kiddis und Anfänger ! Halt mal einen Finger in die Thermoskanne, dann ist Feierabend mit den ganzen Blödsinn *

*Wenn Papa N zu Hause hat dann kommt man leichter dran als an Waffen!*


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Es gibt wirklich gefährlicheres als flüssigen Stickstoff - wer seinen Finger da reintaucht, war vermutlich vorher bereits hirntot. 

Ich hab damit jedenfalls schon mal Speiseeis für dutzende Leute gemacht


----------



## stolle80 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

12 Jährige möchten auch OC Meister werden, und lesen hier fleißig mit.

 Keine sorge Unfälle passieren jeden Tag überall.

 Ich finde davor sollte gewarnt werden, das ist kein Spiel sowas.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ein 12-jähriger bekommt seine Patschehändchen nicht an flüssigen Stickstoff, den kriegst du nicht im Tante-Emma-Laden umme Ecke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass einem sofort die Hände abfallen wenn man mit dem Zeug in Berührung kommt. Drüberschütten macht gar nix wenn mans nicht gefühlt ne Minute macht und wer seine Finger reintaucht wird die auch aufgrund auftretenden Schmerzes schneller wieder rausnehmen als wirklich was "kaputtgeht". Das einzige was man als einigermaßen "gefährlich" ansehen könnte ist mit den Flossen an Metall zu fassen das auf -196°C gekühlt wurde da das dann wegen sehr schnellen Wärme(ab)leitung schnell mal "festkleben" kann und relativ weh tut beim abreißen.

Bevor einer fragt warum ich sowas erzählen kann: Ich hab beruflich auch desöfteren mit LN2 zu tun - nur werden statt CPUs da eher Kerbschlagbiegeproben gekühlt. 

Nebenbei mal schönen Gruß an Kollege und OC-Guru Roman - ich hoffe mal unser Chef hat nix verschüttet, auch wenn man da schöne Nebeleffektbilder in Bodennähe hätte zaubern können.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Für ein Schwob, ist er aber ganz schön verschwenderisch mit dem LN2  Was des koscht?!?!?
Raff schaut zwar nicht ins Bild, aber die 3dfx Tasse schaffte es dennoch ins Bild, allerdings klein, still, und heimlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sooooo teuer ist das Zeug nicht... wenn man Geld zuviel hat könnte man ja LHe benutzen.


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bevor einer fragt warum ich sowas erzählen kann: Ich hab beruflich auch desöfteren mit LN2 zu tun - nur werden statt CPUs da eher Kerbschlagbiegeproben gekühlt.


 
hautsache .... was kriegt der Stoff dann bitte für ne bezeichnung?

und viel wichtiger wieviel joule hält der prüfkörper dann bitte aus XD
ich stell mir vor dass ein S235 JR so runtergekühlt da absolut Glasspröde wird 

EDIT: nehmen wir mal an ihr nehmt nen 3770k herzu und clockt das ding weil ihr so lustig drauf seid auf 6,5 -7 GHz rauf.
was bringt das an Leistungsplus ingame? so rein von der anwendbarkeit .....
für den Fall dass ich beim Onlinegaming von BF4 mit 300 fps die Zeit Finde permanent Stickstoff hinterherzukippen


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

2-3 Stufige Kompressorkühlung kann auch ganz gut mithalten.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> EDIT: nehmen wir mal an ihr nehmt nen 3770k herzu und clockt das ding weil ihr so lustig drauf seid auf 6,5 -7 GHz rauf.
> was bringt das an Leistungsplus ingame? so rein von der anwendbarkeit .....
> für den Fall dass ich beim Onlinegaming von BF4 mit 300 fps die Zeit Finde permanent Stickstoff hinterherzukippen


 
Wie groß das Leistungsplus bei der CPU ist kann ich Dir spontan leider nicht sagen. Vielleicht probiere ich es irgendwann mal spaßeshalber im privaten Bereich aus, dann halte ich Dich auf dem Laufenden 

Für das Nachkippen von LN2 würde ich Dir empfehlen einen zweite Person zu finden die diese Aufgabe übernimmt. Alternativ bleibt der Bau einer Temperaturgesteuerten Dewarhalterung die nach Bedarf LN2 in den Pot nachkippt


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ala Arbeitssklave oder HiWi?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich würde sogar den Titel "Wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter" vergeben


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein altbekannter Stickstoff-Experte im Testlabor, Reinhard baut wieder Türme und Soundkarten für Schotten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Interessante woche bei euch 
Zu der Sicherheitsdiskussion hier: Wir machen am Tag der offenen Tür bei meinem alten Gymnasium immer gerne ne kleine LN2-Session zur Demonstration (haben da ne Hardware-AG das kombiniert sich ganz gut). Selbst da kräht kein Hahn nach Handschuhen, Schutzbrillen oder sowas. Die Leute gucken zwar etwas schräg, aber hey - das Zeug ist so kalt, das verdampft sowieso sofort. Man könnte das gar nicht in den Mengen verschütten. Im schlimmsten Fall tropft mal ein kleiner Schwall auf den Boden. Es könnte natürlich alles mögliche passieren, das will ich gar nicht sagen. Aber wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst und seinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzt, braucht man sich da keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------

